# Pensions for Local Authority Councillors - Let them have a PRSA!



## ajapale (15 Oct 2005)

May I respectfully suggest that our hard working local authority elected representives be offered a pension based on PRSA's? I would go further and suggest that the exchequer should match the councellors contriburions up to say 7% of the concellors income from local authorities (including expences).

aj


----------



## Ravima (16 Oct 2005)

*Re: Pensions for Local Authority Councellors - Let them have a PRSA!*

I would disagree. Most of the councellors have other jobs that are pensionable, either via employers or their own self employed schemes. The PRSA scheme is ideal for them, but I do not think that the councils should match the contributions. other employers with PRSA's do not contribute at all to the schemes for hard working people.


----------



## ajapale (19 Oct 2005)

*Re: Pensions for Local Authority Councellors - Let them have a PRSA!*

The local authority councellors are looking for an unfunded,non contributory db style pension. What I am suggesting is a lower risk lower cost alternative for the taxpayer.

aj


----------

